# Transfer Express Offers Custom Rhinestone Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you can’t find the perfect rhinestone design from among the stock selection offered by Transfer Express, consider having what you need custom made. The company uses clear high-quality Korean crystals and vibrant colored metal stones. The metal stones are lighter weight and truer in color.

You can send original artwork or use free Easy Prints® layouts and clip art. The expert design staff will determine what combination of stone sizes will create the best look whether it’s a single or multicolor transfer. There are 18 colors to choose from, and pricing is based on the square inch size. They can be adhered to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

